# Good day to all.



## Deshibasara (Jan 11, 2015)

Good day to all.

I'm Deshibasara. Call me Deshi, Deshiba, Des, whatever you wish is fine. This is my first attempt at signing onto an internet forum so I hope things go well. I'm 22-male, currently based in Vladivostok, Russia for my first year of graduate school. 

Now the fun part - what I do.  I've been a judo practitioner since age 14 (currently black 1st dan) and a Brazilian Jiu Jitsu practitioner since age 17 (currently brown belt). As of now though the nearest dojos for either are not that accessible from my flat, but I have started with Sambo at a nearby school - that's going well for me right now and I get to borrow applications from Japanese Judo and BJJ as well, hybrid system that Sambo is. I'm still a novice at it but I'm appreciating how similar it is to the first two arts I practiced - feels right at home. 

Pleasure to meet you all here. Looking forward to meeting new people. See you around the forums!


----------



## K-man (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 12, 2015)

I did a sambo seminar once. It was fun stuff. As a warm up we did hand springs. Which might have been an over estimation of our abilities.


----------



## Buka (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome along fella. Have fun


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, hope you have fun here


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Deshibasara (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys, thank you all for coming out and making a newcomer feel welcome. 



drop bear said:


> I did a sambo seminar once. It was fun stuff. As a warm up we did hand springs. Which might have been an over estimation of our abilities.


Those hand springs are terrific for building flexible strength. Do you remember who held the seminar?


----------



## drop bear (Jan 12, 2015)

Deshibasara said:


> Hey guys, thank you all for coming out and making a newcomer feel welcome.
> 
> 
> Those hand springs are terrific for building flexible strength. Do you remember who held the seminar?



igor yakamov. However that one is spelt.


----------

